

View – Enjoy for 30s – Next – Repeat (No Going Back) - kandarp

Hey guys, that pretty much describes the app that my friend and I&#x27;ve been working on for a while.<p>We call it &quot;FlipFeed&quot;, because you flip through a continuous feed of ephemeral photos and messages. You get 30s to enjoy, and then the moment disappears, and you move on.<p>The idea actually came from what one of my friends always did on Instagram. Check out a photo, like, and move on. And that&#x27;s what humans do, right? We are interested more in what&#x27;s coming up next than what we&#x27;ve already seen - and this is exactly what FlipFeed wants to target.<p>Any FlipFeed user (FlipFeeder?) can upload photos and messages (status, rant, general info, love note, quotes, or anything you like), and all these photos and messages submitted to FlipFeed are lined up and shown in a sequence. There&#x27;s no filtering! So, it doesn&#x27;t matter if you upload from New York or California, or from somewhere in China, everything shows up in the same sequence&#x2F;order.<p>You can directly private-reply to anyone on the app. So, let&#x27;s say if you&#x27;re viewing my photo, you just tap the &quot;Reply&quot; button to send me a direct private-reply. This is a great way to start conversation with anyone, and make new relationships. Also check out the Easter egg in the &quot;Write a message&quot; screen.<p>We&#x27;ve kept the app pretty simple, because we want the content to be in the spotlight. It&#x27;s very different from other apps. If you think about it, seeing photos and messages one-by-one submitted by totally different people is pretty exciting, because, as mentioned, you don&#x27;t know what you&#x27;re going to see next, and from whom. So, there&#x27;s always that excitement of what&#x27;s the next photo or message? People want to see interesting things, and with FlipFeed, we want people to share and check out interesting things - 30s at a time.<p>Check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flipfeed.co to get iOS app or to add yourself in the Android wait-list.<p>Thank you guys. Feedback is welcome.
FlipFeed team.
======
ssscottiegood
The app looks good with nice design, and icons. I think this can take off, but
my only suggestion would be to have some kind of a "help" section. It's not
confusing, but some guide for new users is always good.

~~~
kandarp
Hey thanks!

I'm glad you like it. You're right, my friend and I've been thinking about
doing something like this, but maybe in a more sleek way, maybe the app would
start out with help messages, and users would just flip thorough them - not
obstructive, yet gets the point across.

Did you find the Easter egg? If you have any more suggestion, please feel free
to let us know.

Thank you again!

~~~
ssscottiegood
ya, that would be a nice way to display help. found the egg, haha, very well
done. any date set for Android, kandarp? my friends use Android phones.

going to play more with this, will let you know.

~~~
kandarp
Android should be coming up soon! :)

Thanks ssscottiegood.

